

Mailbird Brings Speed Reading Technology To Email - knes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/21/mailbird-brings-speed-reading-technology-to-email/

======
dsugarman
can someone run a user study on the difference in short term and long term
memory retention through traditional methods compared to speed reading tech?
this is likely paper worthy

